# Light for full coverage 90 CM



## zanguli-ya-zamba (3 Aug 2015)

Hi,

As my title says, I am looking for a new light for my tank. My current light is a 4x36 PC from Natural Aquario.
The problem is that the length of the light is too short ! I don't have a full coverage and plants on the edge left and right are suffering a bit ! Mostly on the left because there is a tall piece of wood blocking a bit the light. But even before adding the wood the two sides was not really covered by light.
So I would like to purchase a new light that covers all the tank, if I want to make that move it is in prevision of future scares where there will be more hardscape, or even to correct the light problem when a huge central plant can shade the sides plants !!

I have been thinking of T5 because it is cheap and easy.
LED is an option but I am sure I will still suffer problems of light coverage because they will be short in length also, and they are very pricey.

T5 :
ATI Sunpower 4x39 w dimmable

LED :
*2Aqualighter Rampe LED V2 7000K 90 cm *
*or *
*LED RAZOR 160W/ 8000 Kelvin*

Can I have some advices to choose a good light solution for my tank please ? Knowing that I need full coverage.

Regards


----------



## GTL_UK (3 Aug 2015)

I have one for sale Nemo Led freshwater 54wat nearly new  

Thanks


----------



## alto (3 Aug 2015)

For my 90cm I ended up choosing Kessil, Ecotech Radion XR15 FW (there are a few journals that feature this light, Mr Teapot & Troi & here) was the runner up.
I looked at the Razor, even brought one home BUT it was not going to provide even light coverage at the "ends" of the tank.
Re cost, perhaps you can find something in the Classified section though shipping may be an issue (make sure you have good insurance that covers breakage etc - read the fine print!)

After reluctantly switching from T5 to LED, I'm a convert  (didn't think I'd like the point source, but it's amazing, much more "real" perception of light than T5)

This thread has some discussion


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (4 Aug 2015)

GTL_UK said:


> I have one for sale Nemo Led freshwater 54wat nearly new
> 
> Thanks


Hi thanks mate I have seen your light, but I am looking for something more brother as my skills are now better (I hope so) and some thing more tunable also. 
But thank for your offer.

cheers


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (4 Aug 2015)

alto said:


> For my 90cm I ended up choosing Kessil, Ecotech Radion XR15 FW (there are a few journals that feature this light, Mr Teapot & Troi & here) was the runner up.
> I looked at the Razor, even brought one home BUT it was not going to provide even light coverage at the "ends" of the tank.
> Re cost, perhaps you can find something in the Classified section though shipping may be an issue (make sure you have good insurance that covers breakage etc - read the fine print!)
> 
> ...



Hi Alto 

thanks for your impute !! 
So you have the same dimension of my tank ?! 
As I understand you are using the Radion XR15 ? Do you get full coverage ? because this light is very small, so I am a bit surprise that it covers all the tank.
Before I both the full NA set I wanted to buy from NA only the tank and buy from an other place the Radion 30, but then decided to go with full NA set.
But  even the Radion 30 says that it have a coverage of 80 / 80 cm so I don't know if it will resolve my problems. But since more than a year I have a rush on these Radion light so ...
Can you take pictures for me of your tank to see light coverage please ? If you can take a picture of the center and than the sides ?
When you took the Razor did you choose the 90 cm ? 

If some one have also some other proposition please like that I can compare

regards


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (6 Aug 2015)

Hi,

so member no one else have an idea ? 
I went on Barr forum to post, one of the member have suggest this LED with custom Fresh water spectrum https://www.reefbreeders.com/shop/photon-32-w/ .
The light correspond to my needs. But it is ship to US so shipping cost will be higher (25 $ / Kg) so if there is an other European option I am on.

Cheers guys


----------



## pepedopolous (6 Aug 2015)

What about the Giesemann Pulzar? http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/giesemann-pulzar-ho-and-bt-interface-review.36800/

P


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (10 Aug 2015)

Thanks Pepe
I went through the thread I will go and check the light on the net. 

Thanks 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Manu (10 Aug 2015)

Hi,
I've got the aqualighter 3 with the controler and I think it's fantastic. It's got three different channels which you can adjust from 0 to 99. Two channels are white led and the third one is red and orange led. You really need the controler as they are very bright  
 I've got the email from one of the sales man if you need.
Voilà  

Cheers,
Manu


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Aug 2015)

Hi I was considering the aqua lighter but I am a bit afraid that with only one unit I will not sufficient light as one unit represent one T5 so I will need two of them. 
Do you know if it is possible to controls two aqualighter with one controller ? 
I would like to have a light that can be on the high light side, that I can control. My skills have evolved and will continue to evolve so I don't want to spend money now and in two years I will have to buy another one because it will not be enough strong for my new skills. 

Manu if you can send me some picture of your light and a picture of your tank so I can see light coverage (width) that would be great. 

Regards 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Manu (15 Aug 2015)

Hi,

Sure, I'll take some pictures tomorrow at different brightness so it gives you a good idea of what you could achieve. By the way, there are two versions of the aqualighter 3, the last one is almost the double in lumens. I'm not sure if you can control two units with the one controler, we could ask the manufacturer though. But I don't think you would ever need two units. I'm running mine at:
Channel 1 at 50%, channel 2 at 55% channel 3 at 50% and it's very bright 

Cheers!


----------



## Manu (16 Aug 2015)

Hello !

So here are the pictures :

the three channels at 10%:



 

at 20%:


 

at 30%:


 

at 40%:


 

at 50%:


 

at 60%:


 

at 70%:


 

at 80%:


 

at 90%:


 

at 99%:


 

This is an exemple of a warm light (sunset):


 

and this just both white channels on 10%:


 

I have used the camera in manual mode so opening and speed settings were always the same on every shot.
As you can see, it is very bright when the three channels are at 99%, the poor fish went blind .
I think two units would be far too much unless you are planning in having a lot of floating plants which might create to much shade in the front and rear bottom of the tank.

Let me know if you have any question 

Cheers,
Manu


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (17 Aug 2015)

Hi Manu 
thank you very much for you pictures !!! that really kind from you.
I will let you know what I will choose. I am still searching which light I will choose. 
I am considering a EVERGROW 2081. But the only shop that accept to do me a custom spectrum for this light is in USA ! the others (France) doesn't want to do the job.

best regards


----------



## Manu (17 Aug 2015)

Hello Zanguli ya zamba,
You're welcome  
Anyway, take your time. As you said, you don't want to buy twice... it's not cheap gear.
I must say that I don't have any shares from aqualighter  

Good luck with your research  

Cheers,
Manu


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (5 May 2016)

Hi guys 

I wanted to scratch the old dust of this topic. I am still looking for a LED light for full coverage of my 90 cm tank.
I have stopped my research but now since I have fishes in that tank (since 6 months) I am a bit concerne about a new light. Why because I have noticed many time when power goes off (Yes power goes off many time a day in kinshasa) when it comes back sometime at night, the fishes are completely flash and suffer from this sudden light on. the ones that suffer most are the ember tetras, when they are shoot suddenly by the light on they become pale completely disoriented some of them are laying on the substrate like they have been shocked are electrify. 
So now I think it's the good time to change my light for a unit that can gradually increase the intensity when turning on!! 
I am looking for a stylish led light that I can hang on to my ceiling (my actual set up) or that I can put on the tank. I have a nice budget as I am planning to buy a unite for at least 4 or 5 years, so for a long term investment budget can be higher. 
So members please I need your help.

I have seen the Kessil that george Farmer is using on his new 120 cm, but I can only find the marine version.

thanks for your help members

cheers


----------



## micheljq (5 May 2016)

Kessil's freswater versions are A160, A360 Tuna Sun, and the A150 but it must be difficult to find now.

http://kessil.com/aquarium/Freshwater_A160_Tuna_Sun.php

http://kessil.com/aquarium/Freshwater_A360.php

2 Grobeam 1500 would cover a 90 cm tank I think.

Michel.


----------



## alto (5 May 2016)

How's your mobile phone service?
You might look at lights that offer Smart Phone control app's

Contact Kessil about sourcing the A160 Tuna Sun, they can also answer questions as to what happens with Power On/Off/On situations, at present only the AP700 (newest marine luminaire) is listed with phone app control but as the Controller on the A160 etc series is sold as an accessory, hopefully they'll have a phone app version available soon.
I suspect that most lights will just flash on after a power outage BUT some of the LED's do list a 15min sunrise/sunset function that seems to be part of the On/Off process (ie not adjustable, lamp always engages this program)

Kessil still lists the A150 on their site so I suspect they still have stock - it lacks the tunable spectrum though & cant see any connectors for the controller on the manual diagram, it's also lower "light" than the A160



zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi Alto
> 
> thanks for your impute !!
> So you have the same dimension of my tank ?!
> ...


 don't think I ever saw this (unless I answered in a pm)

I have 2 Kessil A160 on a 90 x45 x 53 (high) tank - this provides good coverage, even the A360 will "fall off" at the edges in length - if you look at the PAR diagrams (I think they are linked in that other discussion) you'll see the #'s & can decide if it would be suitable, it will have quite a bit of light spill front to back (compared to 2 x A160)

If XR15, you'd also need 2 for a 90cm tank, again look at the PAR diagrams for light curve/shape

For the Razor, I had the 90cm but actual LED's are placed almost the same as for the 60cm ie LED's are centered & both "ends" are vacant of emitters - I was very disappointed that Maxspect chose this  method of putting a 90cm unit on the market


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (6 May 2016)

alto said:


> How's your mobile phone service?
> You might look at lights that offer Smart Phone control app's




Hi Alto

Again thank you for your help !!
Really thank you for pointing that most of the light just flash on when power outage ! 

As you said it will be a good idea to contact them. I will send an email tomorrow. 
Do you or some one have an idea of a brand that turn on gradually when going on off when there is a power outage (like pulling off the connection wire) ? 
Alto right know you are using the Kessil on your tank ? I have almost the same tank as yours 90x45x50 cm can you send me a pic of the tank with the lights please. 
Maybe can you try to disconnect your lamp to see how it react when reconnect ? 
Thanks again


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (6 May 2016)

Alto

are yours fix on a gooseneck or suspended ?


----------



## alto (7 May 2016)

I have no photo talent & it's very difficult given the reflections to get a decent tank photo + camera is not working at present (waiting for updated model release)  

I have the Gooseneck as that is what lfs stocked, I think the mounting arms might be more elegant, but the gooseneck is very convenient to swing lamps aside when working in the tank.
I did consider suspending the lamps but had no convenient plug & decided the cords would be more distracting than the Goosenecks - no one who views the tank, seems to notice the Goosenecks (I think Kessil could've done better - these are very clunky compared to the lamp design)

I don't have a controller so lamps just come on at whatever setting - I always start with minimal intensity & turn off lights in same manner.
It power goes On/Off/On during the photoperiod, lamps just come back on at whatever intensity they were at, when interrupted.

The Controller would need to perceive the power interrupt as a restart to time zero, for the "sunrise" function to occur
If you have a Smartphone & app, you would be able to just reset the program so that "sunrise" function would occur upon power return IF you had knowledge of the power outage 

I'm convinced I saw an LED advertising sunrise/sunset function whenever lamp turned ON/OFF but can't think what brand


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (7 May 2016)

Hi Alto 
Thanks for you input mate. 
Yes I think that when power goes on it just flash on to what ever intensity is set. I sent an email to Kessil they answered me some questions but not the question about the ramping up intensity when lights turn of after a power outage if I have the controller device ... I sent back immediately a mail after receiving their answer but not answer back. 
Here is the mail. Maybe you could enlighten me about what she says I am not sure about every her answer. 












I have read the review of George Farmer about the Radion light and says that even if there is a power outage (for example using a timer) the light will turn on gradually. 
So this might be the answer I am looking for !! 
I asked him yesterday night if we could have a chat he says he will contact me today. As he have used the two models I think he can answer my questions. I hope he has the controller on the Kessil to try to simulate a power outage. 

So my choice will be between Kessil and Radion. Do you think that 2 Radion 15w will ok to evolve with my skills in terms of intensity ? 

Regards 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (7 May 2016)

I have a huge preference for the Kessil design color rendition and for the gooseneck system. But the gradually increase intensity at light on when there is a power outage of the Radion is important for me. 
But I press the color rendition of Kessil also. 
What a nightmare to choose !!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alto (7 May 2016)

I may have an opportunity to speak with the specialist light guy today - I'm going to the shop but it may be his day off - will see what he thinks about power outages


----------



## micheljq (9 May 2016)

What you really need is a good UPS : Uninterruptible power supply.

Michel.


----------



## alto (9 May 2016)

Well light guy was not in but other fellow mentioned that the controller likely has some back up battery so you might check with Kessil for details of this ... it's usually just enough to maintain program memory but depending on length of outage, not sure if controller will comeback on at beginning of program or at position of "interrupt" or how long controller will maintain it's time count ... or will it just flash back to 12:00 or 1:00 as many appliances do

He did think that the Radion will just flash back on - the "slow ON" is from a controller

I preferred the metal finish & small profile of the Kessil over Radion - you might ask Troi for details on the Radion as he's running it on Windswept Eternity


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (11 May 2016)

Hi Alto 
Thank you. 
I have the answer for when the power comes back. 




So now I don't really know what to do and what to choose. 
Do you think that only two A160 will be enough for my tank ? 

Cheers 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alto (12 May 2016)

Two A 160 or Radion XR15F (not sure if the Pro is suitable for freshwater, it's a nice upgrade but also got a hefty price increase - hope they've improved the "spectrum alters with intensity" issue)  or TMC Grobeam 1500 Ultima should all provide decent light  - difficult to choose though without seeing the systems in real life & having a chance to test out the controllers

I didn't like all the plastic that both TMC & EcoTech utilize in the surround build, Kessil definitely offers the least invasive profile (which is why the clunky goosenecks are such a disappointment & so at odds with the lamp styling) For me, Kessil worked out significantly cheaper so that made for a much easier decision

 TMC offers one of the best warranties IF you can collect on it & the shipping doesn't exceed reasonable fees
Most companies require original packing & receipts for warranty/guarantee (this may be facilitated by local shops)  

The response from Kessil (above) assumes that the controller has sufficient battery backup time to outlast the power outage - ask them for the actual time (minutes/hours) on this.

I did look into a "really good UPS" some years ago - cost was thousands $$$$ to maintain lights/filter/heaters (likely you don't need the last )


----------



## alto (13 May 2016)

Fluval has what they term "soft start" LED's - need to press a button to engage this function on the unit I saw - when LED turns on, it does so gradually rather than a "flash" ... BUT I've no idea how effective this is, if room is in complete darkness - likely better then the "flash" but may still be enough to startle fish when there is zero ambient lighting


----------



## alto (14 May 2016)

Was looking at one of George Farmer's Featured Journals - TMC Signature (I think) - & he talks about the 1500 Ultima tile, the controller has battery backup power good for a few days (sorry don't recall the actual #, should've bookmarked the page  )  in case of a power outage.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 May 2016)

TMC tiles are good but for that price I don't really like the ugly plastic construction of these light. Even if Radion is plastic at least it's nicer than the TMC. But spectrum of the TMC is better than the Radion. 
I have seen that Tom Barr despite what he says about Rafion spectrum just buy a Radion. I have asked him about the blue spectrum he says that he will tune it. But that wasn't my problem. I asked him about the way the light turns on but no reply. I will ask again. 
But I quite like the idea of the TMC. Let me think about it. 

At first I was interested in the big version of the Radion, but it will not fully cover the tank. It covers 80cm on 60 cm only ....


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alto (15 May 2016)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> I have asked him about the blue spectrum he says that he will tune it.


Yes you can tune the spectrum BUT (unlike Kessil & a few others) the spectrum will shift with light intensity - disappointing of Ecotech to have chosen this hardware (limitation - especially given the system's pricing) & they are quite reluctant to disclose this information (& refused to discuss details).

Definitely contact Ecotech before buying, perhaps their response team has improved   
- they do offer some great design features such as being able to swap out the lens & even the light "pucks" (though you might confirm that this is true of the Freshwater XR15)


----------



## pepedopolous (15 May 2016)

Unfortunately, I'm quite sure that no light is designed with a 'soft start' after power cuts because it is typically such a rare event. The best ones will simply resume the light spectrum and intensity according to the time on the program, which is saved thanks to an internal battery.

So I think your best option is a UPS for whichever light you choose...

You could also consider freshwater LEDs from GHL, Pacific Sun, and Ophek...

P


----------



## Staticrzr (23 May 2016)

I see nobody mentioned dsuny, they have very good prices. One 90cm unit costs 250 USD including shipping and it's enough for getting full coverage of your tank. They use 40 pcs of 3w Bridgelux LED of different nm and Kelvin. You get wi-fi control and a nice android app. I think it's worth at least a good look before deciding to buy something alse. Check their ebay.


----------

